# The McGrady trade proposal thread



## Yao Mania

He's a huge expiring contract and still one of the biggest names in the game - there's gotta be teams out there willing to give something for him right? Put your trade proposals here!

Trade proposal 1:

To Houston:
Andrei Kirilenko (2yr remaining)
Kyle Korver (1yr remaining)

To Philadelphia:
Tracy McGrady

To Utah:
Elton Brand (4yr remaining)
Jason Kapono (1yr remaining)

For Houston, they get in return a versatile wingman who should play well under Adelman, and a rental shooter in Korver. Philly gets to experiment with a T-Mac/AI tag team for one year, and rebuild next year as they get rid of Brand's big contract. Utah gets another shooter in Kapono, and security in the PF position with Brand as Boozer is likely to be gone by next year.

Trade Proposal 2:

To Milwaukee:
Tracy McGrady

To Houston:
Michael Redd (2yr remaining)
Hakim Warrick (1yr remaining)

Redd's been playing like crap since coming back, but like they say you should always pick up a stock when it's low. He's a talented player with a natural shooting touch and will give us some much needed scoring power. Hakim's a hustle player who should fit well with our team chemistry. For Milwaukee, they get rid of disgruntled Redd, and cap room to rebuild around Bogut and Jennings after T-Mac's contract expires. 'til then, T-Mac and Jennings should be a very fun 1-2 combo to watch for.


----------



## OneBadLT123

You know, I just dont know if there really is anyone worth going after right now. I want to wait until around the trade deadline and see what teams are willing to give up. If we dont trade him by then, well I hope we choose to buy him out at least at possibly a cheaper rate. 

I just dont want to take on bad contracts that can hurt us later on instead of letting him just expire.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Damn AK47's deal was terrible BTW. Ouch on Utah


----------



## hroz

Dont mind the Redd deal but no way should the Rockets play AK47 $34 million over two years thats ridiculous.
That trade is a shocker for the Rockets Kirilenko might not even make the rotation. Battier and Ariza are both better than him while Chase and Lowry are there abouts. 

So what we would be doing is pushing our entrance into the free agents back another year. I do think Redd with his outside game would make a better teammate for Yao. Though I do think he is probably paid about $3-5mill more than he is worth. But he becomes an expiring next season if he and yao cant link up early next season.


----------



## Kidd

Too lazy to think of possible deals, but I would love to see T-Mac make a comeback in a Magic uniform.


----------



## Floods

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ykfld9r

Rockets: Acquire two good big men in Udonis Haslem and Emeka Okafor. Haslem does all the little things in addition to being a solid rebounder and defender. Pretty much your ideal 3rd big in the rotation. Okafor can be plugged in at center. He's a double-double guy who can do everything a starting big man needs to do. All this 'he isn't a winner' stuff is complete horse****, he hasn't been on a single team that wasn't total crap. The only concern is that he doesn't have the most desirable contract in the world. James Jones also comes over to provide an additional perimeter player/shooter. I think from a talent perspective, this is pretty good for Houston. Unfortunately it just about kills their hopes of a big free agent signing this summer.

PG: Brooks/Lowry
SG: Ariza/Jones
SF: Battier/Budinger
PF: Scola/Landry/Hayes
C: Okafor/Haslem

Heat: They get one giant expiring contract for $23 million. They trade away three players, two of which are also expiring, but James Jones is at $4.3 million for 4 years. So it's a little bit of a gain in cap room for them this summer. McGrady also figures to get minutes there, given that Miami trades two SFs in this scenario.

Hornets: They get out from Emeka Okafor's contract, and acquire two expirings. That team is a mess, so I doubt the substantial loss in talent really bothers them.


----------



## Floods

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yjjzxhw

Another one. The Clippers doing this really depends on if they feel they could attract a big free agent.


----------



## Cornholio

Floods said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ykfld9r
> 
> Rockets: Acquire two good big men in Udonis Haslem and Emeka Okafor. Haslem does all the little things in addition to being a solid rebounder and defender. Pretty much your ideal 3rd big in the rotation. Okafor can be plugged in at center. He's a double-double guy who can do everything a starting big man needs to do. All this 'he isn't a winner' stuff is complete horse****, he hasn't been on a single team that wasn't total crap. The only concern is that he doesn't have the most desirable contract in the world. James Jones also comes over to provide an additional perimeter player/shooter. I think from a talent perspective, this is pretty good for Houston. Unfortunately it just about kills their hopes of a big free agent signing this summer.
> 
> PG: Brooks/Lowry
> SG: Ariza/Jones
> SF: Battier/Budinger
> PF: Scola/Landry/Hayes
> C: Okafor/Haslem
> 
> Heat: They get one giant expiring contract for $23 million. They trade away three players, two of which are also expiring, but James Jones is at $4.3 million for 4 years. So it's a little bit of a gain in cap room for them this summer. McGrady also figures to get minutes there, given that Miami trades two SFs in this scenario.
> 
> Hornets: They get out from Emeka Okafor's contract, and acquire two expirings. That team is a mess, so I doubt the substantial loss in talent really bothers them.


I don't know about paying 10M+ to a bench guy; that's what Okafor will become once Yao comes back. Jones' contract is long but just for 4-5M, so that's not a problem.

And I can't see the second one.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

T-Mac/Dorsey to the Nets for Yi/Simmons/S. Williams/Najera

I'd rather not take back Najera but I figure we're gonna have to take back at least one bad contract.

The only thing we need IMO is some long and athletic bigs which we get covered with Yi and Williams. This might also get every other starter voted into the All-Star game.

Brooks/Lowry
Ariza/Taylor
Battier/Budinger
Scola/Landry/Hayes
Yao/Yi/Williams/Anderson


----------



## Floods

Cornholio said:


> I don't know about paying 10M+ to a bench guy; that's what Okafor will become once Yao comes back. Jones' contract is long but just for 4-5M, so that's not a problem.


His contract, however scary right now, will also be a pretty valuable expiring some day, which could help the Rockets pull something off in the trade market. Or they could just let it expire and create a bit of cap room. When the time comes, of course. Also, if I'm Houston, I never count on Yao to be healthy. Okafor isn't a bad fallback option to have behind a supremely injury prone center.


> And I can't see the second one.


Yeah, it's not working for some reason. Basically it was this:

Rockets get: Carlos Boozer, Marcus Camby, C.J. Miles
Clippers get: Tracy McGrady, Kosta Koufos
Jazz get: Chris Kaman, Chuck Hayes, Ricky Davis


----------



## Floods

Spaceman Spiff said:


> T-Mac/Dorsey to the Nets for Yi/Simmons/S. Williams/Najera
> 
> I'd rather not take back Najera but I figure we're gonna have to take back at least one bad contract.
> 
> The only thing we need IMO is some long and athletic bigs which we get covered with Yi and Williams. This might also get every other starter voted into the All-Star game.
> 
> Brooks/Lowry
> Ariza/Taylor
> Battier/Budinger
> Scola/Landry/Hayes
> Yao/Yi/Williams/Anderson


I'm sorry, what?

The problem with those 'long athletic bigs' is that they aren't any good. Even though McGrady himself is a pill and is obviously on a sharp decline, I'd think his giant expiring contract is worth more than pure trash.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Floods said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> The problem with those 'long athletic bigs' is that they aren't any good. Even though McGrady himself is a pill and is obviously on a sharp decline, I'd think his giant expiring contract is worth more than pure trash.


Yi has been beasting lately. But lets wait until Feb to see if he keeps up that type of play.

Personally I'd rather just keep him and let him expire. I don't have any trade scenarios.


----------



## Legend-Like

Spaceman Spiff said:


> T-Mac/Dorsey to the Nets for Yi/Simmons/S. Williams/Najera
> 
> I'd rather not take back Najera but I figure we're gonna have to take back at least one bad contract.
> 
> The only thing we need IMO is some long and athletic bigs which we get covered with Yi and Williams. This might also get every other starter voted into the All-Star game.
> 
> Brooks/Lowry
> Ariza/Taylor
> Battier/Budinger
> Scola/Landry/Hayes
> Yao/Yi/Williams/Anderson


As much as Id love to see Yi as a Rocket, I think the Nets are just going to wait til 2010.

But Ill contradict myself and say adding McGrady could attract someone else into playing for the dismal Nets.


----------



## gi0rdun

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/63749/20100101/rockets_76ers_could_swing_blockbuster/

Iguodala is a possibility. If that were true I would do anything. I don't understand how Rockets getting Elton Brand is a dealbreaker though.


----------



## hroz

I would love Dalembert and Igodula for McGrady.
That would make me so happy. But thats probably not gonna happen............

I think we would have to take on a bad contract for Igodula. Seriously doubt a team rebuilding wants to let go of some good young talent.


----------



## Cornholio

> As Wiz move to demolish roster, front office is seriously exploring a deal for T-Mac's expiring deal, sources say. Butler likely bait.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/status/7273566377


----------



## hroz

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yhlbuax

Chase Scola TMAC Taylor? 4 Butler Jamison Oberto Stevenson


----------



## Floods

Wizards get: McGrady, Kenny Thomas
Rockets get: Caron Butler, Andres Nocioni, Donte Greene
Kings get: Brendan Haywood, Randy Foye, Antawn Jamison


Deal might be a bit too good for the Kings, considering it nets them about everything they would be shooting for in a Martin trade, for Nocioni and Thomas. :laugh:


----------



## Cornholio

hroz said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yhlbuax
> 
> Chase Scola TMAC Taylor? 4 Butler Jamison Oberto Stevenson


Ugh, no.



Floods said:


> Wizards get: McGrady, Kenny Thomas
> Rockets get: Caron Butler, Andres Nocioni, Donte Greene
> Kings get: Brendan Haywood, Randy Foye, Antawn Jamison
> 
> 
> Deal might be a bit too good for the Kings, considering it nets them about everything they would be shooting for in a Martin trade, for Nocioni and Thomas. :laugh:


YES! 
Wizards would probably want more though.


----------



## mtlk

There is NO ideal trade for T-mac now, Daryl Morey may be able to extract more value from McGrady's expiring contract than many of us thought possible a week ago. But it likely won't be for a guy like Iguodala unless the Rockets also take back some bad contracts. Morey has a history of taking back bad contracts to get the player that he wants likes Jackie Butler, Justin Reed, Brian Cook.
If Morey thinks that it will make the team better, and give him options going forward, I do think he would make a deal.

For instance my best trade will be:



Houston gets 
Andre Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert.

Philadelphia gets
T-mac and Brian Cook.



*OR*

Houston gets
Brad Miller,John Salmons and Tyrus Thomas.

Chicago gets
T-mac and Dorsey.



*OR*

Houston gets
Cory Maggette, Andris Biedrins and Anthony Randolph.

Warriors gets
T-mac and Doresy.


*OR*

Houston gets
Butler,Jamison and McGee.

Washington gets 
T-mac and Doresy



What you choise or like?
I like 1st and 2nd trade.:greatjob:


----------



## hroz

I like my trade as Stevenson Oberto are expirings.

Scola isnt a bad loss. As Jamison a better player takes his place. And we dont desperately need Chase anymore as Butler Ariza and Battier are ahead of him in the rotation while Lowry is a great SG as well.

Not sure about this trade


Floods said:


> Wizards get: McGrady, Kenny Thomas
> Rockets get: Caron Butler, Andres Nocioni, Donte Greene
> Kings get: Brendan Haywood, Randy Foye, Antawn Jamison


As Nocioni is a really bad contract 7.5mill a year for three years you gotta be kidding me??????????? He wouldnt even make our rotation. Butler Ariza Battier Greene Lowry would all be ahead of him in the wings. At PF Scola Landry Hayes are ahead of him. No way he makes our rotation even if there are injuries. Its like having Cook with a bigger contract.............. Getting Greene back is tempting though wish we hadnt done the Artest deal. Greene is playing amazing in Sacremento.


----------



## jdiggidy

Here's my trade nugget.

Houston Trades:
TMac/Scola/Dorsey

Indiana Trades:
Granger/Dahntay Jones/Foster/Murphy

Basically the thought is Indiana can rebuild beginning next season. Excluding Dunlavey, Indiana gets out of all their bad major long term contracts in Foster, Murphy, and David Wesley (I MEAN Dahntay Jones). Of course, they have to give up Granger to do so.

For Indiana, TMac is clearly a rental but, he will play hard so everyone in the league will take notice for next year. We give up Scola but, this is they type of deal where you part with a guy like Scola because you are getting Granger in return. Also, you have taken back a bad contract in Murphy who fills Scola's spot in the rotation. Lastly, as a Rocket bonus, we get rid of the useless small Dorsey contract.

Win Win for both teams.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Talk has it that the Rockets - Wloves were interested in a swap but aparently the Wolves wanted some additional assets in return. Uh no

Rubio maybe?


----------



## mtlk

> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey told The Post that Donnie Walsh appears a longshot to nail McGrady, with *seven teams having submitted various proposals.*


WOW,There are 7 teams want T-mac?:shocked:



http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/without_tracy_d0qa8x6zcshAPsjJbiTaFP


----------



## Ballscientist

Rockets get Bosh/Mobley

Knicks get McGrady/Cook/Banks

Raptors get David Lee, Scola, Hughes, Dougles, Taylor

Hughes has expiring contract, Mobley has expiring with 8 mil insurance.


----------



## jdiggidy

I think Daryl does a good job of keep'um guessing with some of the things he says. He might have seven teams interested but, obviously the deals aren't great or require a third team. The deals should get better the closer we get to the trade deadline.

I like the idea of Bosh on this team. If I had to give up a PF it would be Scola over Landry though I hate to part with either.


----------



## Cornholio

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets get Bosh/Mobley
> 
> Knicks get McGrady/Cook/Banks
> 
> Raptors get David Lee, Scola, Hughes, Dougles, Taylor
> 
> Hughes has expiring contract, Mobley has expiring with 8 mil insurance.


It would have to be M. Landry instead of Douglas for that trade to work. And I don't see why NY would do it.


----------



## Ballscientist

Cornholio said:


> It would have to be M. Landry instead of Douglas for that trade to work. And I don't see why NY would do it.


Rockets can add a future first round to Knicks if needed./.


----------



## Cornholio

> *Waiting on T-Mac*
> 
> The Houston Rockets have recently spoken with the New York Knicks, Chicago Bulls and Philadelphia 76ers about Tracy McGrady, but one league source said a deal didn’t appear imminent. The one constant in the talks, the source said, is the Rockets want to get a *young, athletic big man* to put alongside center Yao Ming next season.
> 
> The Knicks would gladly part with seldom-used rookie forward Jordan Hill in a package for McGrady, but the Rockets don’t seem too interested. Houston likes *Joakim Noah*, but he’s too valuable for the Bulls to give up for McGrady. And the Sixers have scoffed at sending *Marreese Speights* or *Thaddeus Young* to Houston.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-afterthebuzzer011510&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

No to Joakim Noah. I'm tired of having offensive liabilities on the court. We have enough as it is with Battier, Hayes, and Ariza(yes Ariza)


----------



## Bogg

The Rockets could do worse than agreeing to take on a year of Curry and Jefferies(who actually has value) if they could get Gallinari for their troubles. Gallo's not a future star, but he is legit and should have a long, successful career as an NBA starter. The Rockets could use him to space the floor and would be able to move Battier to a contender while his stock is as high as it's going to get for another piece.


----------



## jdiggidy

> The Rockets could do worse than agreeing to take on a year of Curry and Jefferies(who actually has value) if they could get Gallinari for their troubles.


Ridiculous though Knick fan. Those two players have zero value until next year. The Knicks are screwed. They are going to miss out on this off seasons free agent market.


----------



## Bogg

jdiggidy said:


> Ridiculous though Knick fan. Those two players have zero value until next year. The Knicks are screwed. They are going to miss out on this off seasons free agent market.


I'm actually a Celtics fan. Trading McGrady's contract with other assets for a star like Bosh is a pipe dream and I don't think they're going to draw any major free agents this offseason. Unless you think they can pillage Washington for Jamison+Butler, landing a solid starter and rolling over your expiring contracts to next year makes a lot of sense if they can't find an ideal trade with someone else. They could probably even get an pick and an additional player since the Knicks are in an all or nothing scenario.


----------



## Floods

hroz said:


> As Nocioni is a really bad contract 7.5mill a year for three years you gotta be kidding me??????????? He wouldnt even make our rotation. Butler Ariza Battier Greene Lowry would all be ahead of him in the wings. At PF Scola Landry Hayes are ahead of him. No way he makes our rotation even if there are injuries. Its like having Cook with a bigger contract.............. Getting Greene back is tempting though wish we hadnt done the Artest deal. Greene is playing amazing in Sacremento.


What the ****...?


----------



## jdiggidy

I think I created a last second Morey'esque deal. With all the stuff floating around on who could be available, this trade makes sense for all teams involved.

Houston Trades:
TMac (to Detroit)
Scola (to Detroit)
Battier (to Phoenix)

Detroit Trades:
Rip (to Houston)
Prince (to Phoenix)
Charlie V (to Phoenix)

Phoenix Trades:
Amare (to Houston)
JCollins (to Houston)
Hill (to Detroit)

For Houston:
Clearly a no brainer getting your starting SG and PF of the future in Rip and Amare. Collins in a rental big for the remainder of this season.

For Detroit:
A chance to start over. They get rid of three long term contracts and receive three expiring contracts in return. TMac gets a shot and maybe does something. Scola and Hill are solid rotation players. Chance to start over in the offseason is the key here.

For Phoenix:
Solid value in return for Amare. Nash improves everyones game.

Let me hear it!


----------



## Cornholio

Rip Hamilton? Future? Isn't he like 30-something? He's old.

And Phoenix is looking for salary relief and/or young prospects.


----------



## jdiggidy

I know Rip is old (31) but, he would fit nicely in this offense. Maybe two more productive years. In the offseason we could look for someone to split time at the SG with him. Maybe Budinger or Taylor make strides in their second year.

Jonathan Feigan was on the radio tonight talking to the Sports 610 guys and he felt Houston had about a 60 percent chance of trading TMac at this stage. He said it would start to go up as the deadline approaches.


----------



## hroz

Floods said:


> What the ****...?


What didnt you understand. I dont like the idea of taking a bad contract especially a bad contract for a player who wont even make the court for three years.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

jdiggidy said:


> I think I created a last second Morey'esque deal. With all the stuff floating around on who could be available, this trade makes sense for all teams involved.
> 
> Houston Trades:
> TMac (to Detroit)
> Scola (to Detroit)
> Battier (to Phoenix)
> 
> Detroit Trades:
> Rip (to Houston)
> Prince (to Phoenix)
> Charlie V (to Phoenix)
> 
> Phoenix Trades:
> Amare (to Houston)
> JCollins (to Houston)
> Hill (to Detroit)
> 
> For Houston:
> Clearly a no brainer getting your starting SG and PF of the future in Rip and Amare. Collins in a rental big for the remainder of this season.
> 
> For Detroit:
> A chance to start over. They get rid of three long term contracts and receive three expiring contracts in return. TMac gets a shot and maybe does something. Scola and Hill are solid rotation players. Chance to start over in the offseason is the key here.
> 
> For Phoenix:
> Solid value in return for Amare. Nash improves everyones game.
> 
> Let me hear it!


I would exchange Battier and send Ariza instead. Not big on Rip though.... but at least its something.


----------



## Cornholio

> A source close to the situation has confirmed that the Houston Rockets, owners of Tracy McGrady's expiring $23 million contract, will only discuss a possible deal with the Sixers if it involves Iguodala. And about a week ago, ESPN.com linked Iguodala in a possible deal involving the Cleveland Cavaliers.


Same old, same old.


----------



## Cornholio

> There are other potential deals, including some that have nothing to do with dealing Tracy McGrady. And there are possibilities that McGrady could be moved for expiring contracts largely to get a little help for a few months and slip under the luxury tax.
> 
> But the deal that still seems possible — unless things change with Philly — is a three-team trade to help get Antawn Jamison to Cleveland. The Wizards might as well move Jamison. They are starting over. And Cleveland still wants to be aggressive to chase a title this season and do whatever might make LeBron James in any way more likely to stick around.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2010/02/will_the_rockets_just_sit_this.html


----------

